# Cannondale Hollowgram SL



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

If someone was looking for a new Cannondale Hollowgram SL crankset where would be the best place to find one? Other than ebay are there bike stores out there that have some laying around for sale? Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

just hanging out? not likely. I do, but that's a different deal. The only way to get these is via a Cannondale dealer, or on BB30.com in the spring or this fall.

The problem is you'll have to find a dealer that: one knows you can even order the things; two, what to even order you; and three, willing to order it rather than a Sram crank.

I order some for a guy the other day (a size I didn't have) and had them in 4 days. He called in frenzy and freaking out because his local c'dale dealer "wouldn't" order them for him. So I told him to give me his CC number and I'd have them in a week. He actually thanked me for taking his money :lol:


Starnut


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Starnut:

Are you saying that Cannondale no longer has a shortage of Hollowgram SL cranksets? How about individual components, since I only need the arms 170mm and a lockring. 

Thanks, 
CHL


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

where does the Cannondale Hollowgram SL crank place in the SRAM or Shimano lineup?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> where does the Cannondale Hollowgram SL crank place in the SRAM or Shimano lineup?


Only lighter and stiffer than any of those. It is the best crank out.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> where does the Cannondale Hollowgram SL crank place in the SRAM or Shimano lineup?


It blows any of them out of the water.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Starnut:
> 
> Are you saying that Cannondale no longer has a shortage of Hollowgram SL cranksets? How about individual components, since I only need the arms 170mm and a lockring.
> 
> ...


Arms are $350.

Each.

Fo' real.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

skaruda_23 said:


> It blows any of them out of the water.


You got that right...they spin great, easy to install, light. I can't think of anything wrong with them. I purchased mine off ebay (brand new) and run campy record 10 with them. Not one problem.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My local shop has two sets...that was about a month ago.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> My local shop has two sets...that was about a month ago.


how much for a crankset + BB? I'm guessing if i do go for it i'll need a new BB?

Current: Sram Rival w/ Sram BB?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> how much for a crankset + BB? I'm guessing if i do go for it i'll need a new BB?
> 
> Current: Sram Rival w/ Sram BB?


I want to say new the SISL is $850 w/ crank + BB. 

BTW, I bought a used SI crank + BB in great shape for $150. But that was a great deal.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

$735 from the crank and $110 for the standard BB.

You can buy the arms alone but they are damn near as much as a crank as dustin pointed out.

I wouldn't say they are readily shipping but you're not having to wait 4-5 months either. couple of weeks I'd guess.

Sram shimano vs SISL. Actually, let's redo that. SISL vs anything else. I went by the fairwheel booth at IB and saw the new clavicula and the mythical thing on the 6 pound bike. The Clavicula is was over hyped, close to the weight of the SISL and and the Mythical thing is supposedly a noodle. SISL > than anything out there. I, personally, have so many sets of them that _every_ bike I have from here on out will have to be BB30 :lol:. Except for my new TT01, I'll just buy a "cheap" SRM for it.

Starnut


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> how much for a crankset + BB? I'm guessing if i do go for it i'll need a new BB?
> 
> Current: Sram Rival w/ Sram BB?


Make sure your bike will take a BB30 crank then call them.

I'm pretty sure they still have them. They were just sitting on a shelf in the office gathering dust.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> Make sure your bike will take a BB30 crank then call them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they still have them. They were just sitting on a shelf in the office gathering dust.


oh right thats true, my frame isn't BB30. i guess hollowgram Sl crank is out for me?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

*SiSl cranks*

Hey starnut what do you think of this one bad or good,,looks like a classic SI.Im about to pull the trigger,.thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

bon_gabs:

That is the Carbon SI (manufactured by FSA). It is the not the Hollowgram SI or the Hollowgram SL, which are made of Aluminum. The model that you have pictured has been known to delaminate. I believe it's at the pedal insert but I could be wrong. It could be at the spindle insertion point. Supposedly, Cannondale did not have any problems with the three piece Carbon SI crankset.

You're better off buying a SRAM offering. We haven't seen any failures yet and you can find them reasonably priced from your retailer or on Ebay as well.
Expect to pay a premium for the Hollowgram SL or Hollowgram SI, especially in size 170mm.

CHL


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

@CHL,,do I need to buy a new bearing,my caad9 5 has a FSA gossamer bb30,are they compatible with sram? thanks



CHL said:


> bon_gabs:
> 
> That is the Carbon SI (manufactured by FSA). It is the not the Hollowgram SI or the Hollowgram SL, which are made of Aluminum. The model that you have pictured has been known to delaminate. I believe it's at the pedal insert but I could be wrong. It could be at the spindle insertion point. Supposedly, Cannondale did not have any problems with the three piece Carbon SI crankset.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Bearings are the same for SRAM, FSA, Cannondale, Enduro, etc. All use a 6806 size cartridge bearing. 

I see that you have the FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset. Please check with Cannondale. FSA has recalled certain Gossamer BB30 cranksets that were installed as OEM equipment. 

CHL


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

the FSA and Sram spindle are the same diameter ? is it 30mm which means BB30? lol


CHL said:


> Bearings are the same for SRAM, FSA, Cannondale, Enduro, etc. All use a 6806 size cartridge bearing.
> 
> I see that you have the FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset. Please check with Cannondale. FSA has recalled certain Gossamer BB30 cranksets that were installed as OEM equipment.
> 
> CHL


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd swear I asked this once before but can't find the answer (my Search-Fu is weak today!)

- I have a 2006 Synapse Carbon 2 bike which came with the Carbon SI (OEM by FSA) crankset. Does anyone know whether this frame will accept the current 2010 Hollowgram SISL crankset? Thanks.


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> I'd swear I asked this once before but can't find the answer (my Search-Fu is weak today!)
> 
> - I have a 2006 Synapse Carbon 2 bike which came with the Carbon SI (OEM by FSA) crankset. Does anyone know whether this frame will accept the current 2010 Hollowgram SISL crankset? Thanks.



Yes it will. The Carbon SI (FSA) is a BB30 crank.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

bon_gabs said:


> Hey starnut what do you think of this one bad or good,,looks like a classic SI.Im about to pull the trigger,.thanks



Try bikewagon.com. SL crankset with Cannondale chainrings for around 700 bucks.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I felt bad,Im so cheap..:mad2: 


shortyt said:


> Try bikewagon.com. SL crankset with Cannondale chainrings for around 700 bucks.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Have one for sale in the Classifieds...*

I have a complete, black, Hollowgram SL crankset/BB for sale in the Classifieds, in excellent condition, if anyone is interested. I hope I don't regret selling it, but my rational is that I still have another (silver) one on my CAAD9 'cross bike and could use the extra cash this time of year.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay so on the topic of the hollowgram SL crank...

I've been scouring classifieds, eBay, etc. for nearly two months and haven't managed to find a decent 172.5 53/39 crank (I know, I know, this is possibly the most commonly used, and therefore most-bought and sought-after). I haven't given up hope, but I'm switching my ultegra 6600 over to 2010 force and am considering putting a force bb30 crank on. Can somebody learn me as to why I should either wait and try to find a decent deal or pay 4 times as much to get one at retail value? I know they're the stiffest, lightest, baddest-assed cranks around, but will I, a non-pro, non-sprinter rider really tell the difference?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

aengbretson said:


> Okay so on the topic of the hollowgram SL crank...
> 
> I know they're the stiffest, lightest, baddest-assed cranks around, but will I, a non-pro, non-sprinter rider really tell the difference?


From someone who has a used a set of Hollowgram SL on his CAAD9 and now am I'm using a set of FSA SLK Light, there is a noticeable difference. Will it make you a faster rider, ABSOLUTELY NO!

Would I love to put another set of Hollowgram SL on my CAAD9? Yes, without a doubt but not at the going rates (even pre-owned). 

CHL

P.S. My Hollogram SLs are now on my 2011 SS6HM.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> I've been scouring classifieds, eBay, etc. for nearly two months and haven't managed to find a decent 172.5 53/39 crank (I know, I know, this is possibly the most commonly used, and therefore most-bought and sought-after).


There's a new, never used take-off 170mm 53/39 Hollowgram SL on the slowtwitch classifieds for $700 with a complete ceramic bearing bottom bracket, if you can deal with the 2.5mm crank length difference...

Asad


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

dont stress yourself go ahead get the force,thats the second best on the market,,I just copped a sram red for $250 OTD from a my LBS inventory sale,just to shread those chunk of metal from my stock gossamer..:thumbsup: 



aengbretson said:


> Okay so on the topic of the hollowgram SL crank...
> 
> I've been scouring classifieds, eBay, etc. for nearly two months and haven't managed to find a decent 172.5 53/39 crank (I know, I know, this is possibly the most commonly used, and therefore most-bought and sought-after). I haven't given up hope, but I'm switching my ultegra 6600 over to 2010 force and am considering putting a force bb30 crank on. Can somebody learn me as to why I should either wait and try to find a decent deal or pay 4 times as much to get one at retail value? I know they're the stiffest, lightest, baddest-assed cranks around, but will I, a non-pro, non-sprinter rider really tell the difference?


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

I believe bikewagon has them. I must have gottne real lucky because I got the SL for $450 about 2 months ago. I'll double check who I purchased it from and if it's not them I'll post the name. I also have a SI sitting in a box that will probably be for sale after the 1st of the year. Waiting on my 2010 SuperSix Ultimate to be ready.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

-dustin said:


> Arms are $350.
> 
> Each.
> 
> Fo' real.


1. there's nothing wrong with square taper
2. I know they are considered blingy and all but mine creak all the friggin time and I can't tell any stiffness vs the Campy Daytonas on my other bike.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

then put a square taper in your BB30 frame and sell your SISLs to the guy above and use the extra money for beer or races.

If the are making noise, you (or someone) installed them incorrectly. I have 4 sets on 4 bikes with nary a noise.

Starnut


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

My black, 172.5, 130 bcd 53/39 crankset & BB are still available in the Classifieds.  Am I asking too much for a set in excellent condition? Should I see what I can get via ebay?
Thanks,


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

I put a set of SL's on the first bike i built up, this was also my first crank self install. I went slow and read the cannondale instructions carefully... NO creaks or noise. I have since installed 4 other SL's and all are quiet.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

jtferraro said:


> My black, 172.5, 130 bcd 53/39 crankset & BB are still available in the Classifieds.  Am I asking too much for a set in excellent condition? Should I see what I can get via ebay?
> Thanks,


Check your PMs


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

asad137 said:


> There's a new, never used take-off 170mm 53/39 Hollowgram SL on the slowtwitch classifieds for $700 with a complete ceramic bearing bottom bracket, if you can deal with the 2.5mm crank length difference...
> 
> Asad


I almost bought that one yesterday but I need a compact and it was going be a lot of trouble to change it from standard to compact. The price is down to $660 which is a great price if its what you want.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I call BS on $450. You cant even buy a used one for that. And yes bikewagon has them for $700:

http://www.bikewagon.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/32140/seo/1/sfv/32140/tcat/314910/page/1/order/desc/order_by/sell_price


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> I call BS on $450. You cant even buy a used one for that. And yes bikewagon has them for $700:
> 
> http://www.bikewagon.com/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/32140/seo/1/sfv/32140/tcat/314910/page/1/order/desc/order_by/sell_price


See paypal receipt below. Sometimes it's better not to speak just because you couldn't have something......and it was my mistake--I got it from BicycleBlowouts

Description Unit price Qty Amount 
New, Take-Off Cannondale SL Hollowgram Crankset 170mm
Item# 300462756424 $445.00 USD 1 $445.00 USD 
Shipping and handling $10.00 USD 
Insurance - not offered ---- 
Total $455.00 USD 
Payment $455.00 USD 
Charge will appear on your credit card statement as “PAYPAL *BENRCOX"
Payment sent to [email protected] 


Issues with this transaction?
You have 45 days from the date of the transaction to open a dispute in the Resolution Center.

Questions? Go to the Help Center at: www.paypal.com/help.

Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account and click Help in the top right corner of any PayPal page.

To receive email notifications in plain text instead of HTML, log in to your PayPal account, go to your Profile, and click Notifications.


PayPal Email ID PP843


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I speak when I know they weren't $450 and Bikewagon. Your Ultimate doesn't come with the SLs?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> 1. there's nothing wrong with square taper
> 2. I know they are considered blingy and all but mine creak all the friggin time and I can't tell any stiffness vs the Campy Daytonas on my other bike.


It's not the cranks....it's your knees.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

AZO...Well as you can see fromn the receipt I posted, I did get a great deal which is not impossiblr. Alos, for your information my ultimate is getting built with exactly what I spec'd because I bought the frame only from my lbs. As a matter of fact it is going to have the SL crank and also 3T accessories as well. So once again you cannot assume you know it all. But then again you may just be a professor that does know it all. 

Happy New Year


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

You make me laugh! Sounds like you will have a sweet bike. Have you considered getting a new HM frame?


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

soileauj said:


> AZO...Well as you can see fromn the receipt I posted, I did get a great deal which is not impossiblr. Alos, for your information my ultimate is getting built with exactly what I spec'd because I bought the frame only from my lbs. As a matter of fact it is going to have the SL crank and also 3T accessories as well. So once again you cannot assume you know it all. But then again you may just be a professor that does know it all.
> 
> Happy New Year


Nice, I just about finished outfitting my hi-mod with 3T LTD, you won't be sorry. That stem should be in any day - can't wait.


----------



## hotchomat (Feb 11, 2011)

*WTB Hollowgram*

Hi,

do you know another Shop like Bikewagon how sell the Hollogram SL ?

Thank You!
Oliver


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say google and search the web. That was how I found mine.


----------



## hotchomat (Feb 11, 2011)

@soileauj

Great! Thank you for this tipp! 

@all

I search allready the US web, but i didn't found any other shop how offers Crankssets vom Cannondales Hollowgram.

Kind Regards
Oliver


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

What is the difference between the Hollowgram SI verus the Hollogram SL besides the color of the crank arms? Thanks. 

Anyone know of a set of SL on sale anywhere? Thanks again.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

There are three Cannondale BB30 crank sets. Two are aluminum and one is carbon. 

1. Cannondale SI - Carbon made by FSA (3 piece & 2 piece variants)
2. Cannondale Hollowgram SI - Aluminum (Original model)
3. Cannondale Hollowgram SL - Aluminum (more aggressively machined version of the original Hollowgram SI = lighter). 

A used Cannondale Hollowgram SL fetches $500.00 on Ebay, especially the 170mm models. 

chl


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

CHL said:


> There are three Cannondale BB30 crank sets. Two are aluminum and one is carbon.
> 
> 1. Cannondale SI - Carbon made by FSA (3 piece & 2 piece variants)
> 2. Cannondale Hollowgram SI - Aluminum (Original model)
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

CHL said:


> There are three Cannondale BB30 crank sets. Two are aluminum and one is carbon.
> 
> 1. Cannondale SI - Carbon made by FSA (3 piece & 2 piece variants)
> 2. Cannondale Hollowgram SI - Aluminum (Original model)
> ...


There is also a SRAM Red BB30 branded as a Cannondale... I 'Huu-Huuumm' happen to have one for sale too. 172.5, compact, arms and bearings have a few miles, chainrings are brand new.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> There is also a SRAM Red BB30 branded as a Cannondale... I 'Huu-Huuumm' happen to have one for sale too. 172.5, compact, arms and bearings have a few miles, chainrings are brand new.



Heres a deal on the 170mm Cranks BB30 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120722291521&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

Do they make a compact spider so I can use them with an 50 / 34 SET UP ??


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cxboy said:


> Do they make a compact spider so I can use them with an 50 / 34 SET UP ??


Yes they do...


----------

